# Purple Panda Labs



## PurplePandaLabs (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey Ugbodybuilding,


I'm Swole Panda, owner of Purple Panda Labs. I wanted to offer my services to all of you. I provide high quality Steroid powders and finished products. All of our steroid powders have the latest hplc test reports attached with them on our website. We are a very well reviewed source on Reddits steroid source talk. We ship from hongkong and our shipping time is on average is 7-10 days from us to your door. Our payment methods are bitcoin, western union and money gram. We don't have a minimum order so feel free to order a sample to test. Our shipping cost for Raw powders is 40$ and 50$ for finished products. The way we stealth ship our products is second to none. We have a 100% satisfaction guarantee. And a 100% free reship policy if on the very low chance that customs seizes your package. Our success rate for North America is 98%. We have excellent customer service so feel free to email us with any questions you have. We are going to be offering all new customers from ugbodybuilding a 10% discount for the next month, the discount code is: UGBOD            Please place your order through our website, it's super simple to use and 100% secure. But if you don't feel comfortable using the website to order feel free to send us an email with your order too. We are more then willing to provide cycle advice for newbies. Looking forward to meeting your needs. 

Panda-

Read the ****ing rules. No contact Info


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 26, 2017)

Purple panda? Like when I squeeze my nutsack? Is your gear only for gays? If I use it will I catch gay? 
Why don't you take PayPal? 
Can I just give you my ssn now?
894-04-8840


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2017)

Wtf man. I'm pretty sure you were capable enough to read the forum rules and stickies. I get the feeling you did, and completely ignored them you have completely disrespected this board with your actions. You are a piece of shit and you will get whats coming to you


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2017)

let me get 1 general tso 1 beef and broccoli 3 egg rolls 1 crab rangoon and a small order chicken wing..Notice I didnt say wings..The chinese fuks will say wing no matter how many you get..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 26, 2017)

^^^^ No Purple Pandas were harmed in the video above ^^^^^


----------



## PurplePandaLabs (Apr 26, 2017)

I did read the rules and no where did it say I couldn't make a posting here. If you could please quote what you're talking about


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2017)

PurplePandaLabs said:


> I did read the rules and no where did it say I couldn't make a posting here. If you could please quote what you're talking about



Here is a quote

"**** off you aren't wanted here"


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 26, 2017)

what POB said


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea, you've done fawked-up proper. 

Poor taste to show up unsolicited and shill yer products, M8. 

Ye should prolly just pop off now.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 26, 2017)

Starting to get good in here. Keep them coming, I need a laugh today.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 26, 2017)

Purple panda labs gave me cancer


----------



## automatondan (Apr 26, 2017)

I heard all of purplepandas products are complete garbage. Several people caught infections and one died. Purplepanda products are complete shit. Complete waste of money. Now Fukkk off shill.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 27, 2017)

Never seems to amaze​ me !!!


----------



## Beezy (Apr 27, 2017)

I ate at Purple Panda Express in Vegas last week. Their orange chicken and fried rice were delicious. Their gear actually made me smaller though... weird


----------



## datreap (Feb 2, 2018)

they scammed me like wtf sent me some weird lotion


----------



## datreap (Feb 3, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I saw a purple panda once at the zoo.....Sadly the zoo closed and the purple panda was attacked by a group of wild monkeys, sad ending as u can imagine....RIP Purple Panda



im an idiot i was wrong please delete my posts


----------



## Bigmills (Feb 5, 2018)

I can definitely vouch for panda. Yes there were some mistakes made in the past what matters is he took the proper steps to fix those mistakes. Now he's going to come back better than ever.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I can definitely vouch for panda. Yes there were some mistakes made in the past what matters is he took the proper steps to fix those mistakes. Now he's going to come back better than ever.


well then that settles it fuk face..Lets everyone order from panda..fagmills can definitely vouch for them


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I can definitely vouch for panda. Yes there were some mistakes made in the past what matters is he took the proper steps to fix those mistakes. Now he's going to come back better than ever.



If you think youre helping this lab with this post lmfao


----------



## Bigmills (Feb 5, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> If you think youre helping this lab with this post lmfao


I couldn't give a **** about just lab I'm just speaking the truth. God damn you guys are a bunch of negative ass miserable genuises.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I can definitely vouch for panda. Yes there were some mistakes made in the past what matters is he took the proper steps to fix those mistakes. Now he's going to come back better than ever.



Oh cool now we can add a shit source to the list of things you are pathetically shilling for. 

So far we have:

1. IGF is real so long as the label says IGF
2. Purple panda labs is great because they ****ed up royally but owned it. 

Can't wait to see what's next from this losers mouth.


----------



## Mr P (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here great place hope to know everyone and learn as much I can..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 5, 2018)

Mr P said:


> Hi, I'm newly out of the closet great place hope to sleep with everyone here and get as many STD's as I can..



Nice intro Mr. P


----------



## mugzy (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m closing this thread for a few days as it has moved way off topic. Debate is encouraged however name calling and disrespect serves no purpose. If you have an issue take it to the flame forum.


----------

